# One of my kitten's eyes is crusting over...



## Baltic Sea

Hello everyone!

I would like to ask you if "One of my kitten's eyes is crusting over..." can be translated into Polish as "Na jednym z oczu mojego kociaka tworzy się strup...".

Termin ten pochodzi z tytułu "One of my kitten's eyes is crusting over...".
The source: http://www.raising-rabbits.com/one-of-my-kittens-eyes-is-crusting-over.html

Thank you.


----------



## dreamlike

It most certainly can, Baltic Sea, but I think that in the case of kitten's eyes it would be more sensible to translate it as "Jedno z oczu mojego kociaka zasklepia się".
That's what I tend to hear people use in reference to cat's eyes. I might very well be mistaken, though.


----------



## LilianaB

As far as I understand, this article is about rabbits -- little rabbits, not about cats. Baby rabbit is also called a kitten. It cannot be translate the way you did it, if the sentence is related to a baby rabbit -- not a small cat. _Kociak_, would be understood as a baby cat, only in Polish -- I hope I am not wrong -- I am not really a rabbit breeder, but this is how the majority of people would understand it in Polish, so you have to find a word for a baby rabbit -- _króliczek_, I think. _Oko mojego króliczka się zakleja_. Maybe?

Otherwise I agree with Dreamlike. Zakleja or zalepia will be the word here.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, "kociak" refers almost exclusively to small cats -- it can also be a term of endearment used by lovers or otherwise, but that's a different story. 
The dimunitive form of "królik" is "króliczek", that's right. 
Having read your post, Liliana, I'm no longer sure whether it's "oko się zakleja" or "zasklepia"


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is _zakleja_, after all. _Zasklepia_ may be something else. It may imply more of a mechanical problem, I think, although both words may really fit -- both will be understood correctly.


----------



## dreamlike

You may have a point. "Zasklepia" feels slightly awkward here.


----------



## Baltic Sea

So there is no mention of a scab being formed like when you get hurt and some portion of blood flows out of a wound.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Need the verb "crust over" have anything to do with the process of forming a scab (dried). This title "One of my kitten's eyes is crusting over..." is not at all about a wound being healed, is it?


----------



## LilianaB

It is not about a wound, Baltic: it is about a yellowish secretion (or pus, perhaps) that forms in the rabbit's eyes and then dries making it hard for him to open his eyes.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you both very much for exhaustive comments.


----------

